# Parlour guitar case



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can easily get a hardshell case for my Larrivee Parlour in Canada?

There are a few sites in the US of A, but I woud rather not deal with the UPS brokerage fees, if I can avoid it.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Gevans,
I wonder if the 12th Fret could order one for you? Then they'd be dealing with the extra fees/hassle, not you? They sell Larrivee....
http://www.12fret.com/retail/glarri.htm


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Larivee, Simon an Patrick, and Seagull all over some type of Parlor guitar don't they? If so Long and Mcquade could probably order you something as well.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

You might consider dropping folkway a line...they are in the repair and sell business, so you just never know if they will have a spare case on hand occasionally. Great site anyways...good for gas!

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/index.html


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Folkway is near me. Great store. I'd agree that they might be worth contacting.


----------



## gevans378 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks folks for the suggestions. I've dealt with both the Twelfth Fret and Folkway and they are both excellent stores.

I found one here in the 'Peg.


----------

